# What type of provider bills 88142?



## Conni (Dec 18, 2008)

When a cytopathology code such as 88142 is to be reported, which type of provider is responsible for reporting that code on the billing to the insurance which is a Non-Medicare carrier? 

I am trying to get clarification as to the correct way to bill for 88142 & 88141when done with an E&M. 

Should the provider who is performing the E&M and pap in the office bill the 88142 with a 90 modifier or without a modifier? 
Or is it the responsibility of the Lab to report the 88142 with pos 81 and then for the interpretation have the pathologist or the doctor who did the pap bill 88141 with pos 11?


----------



## Beany011178 (Dec 22, 2008)

I think all of this depends on what type of agreement that you have with the lab that interprets the pap smear.  In my office we bill the 88142 and then the lab bills us.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 22, 2008)

These codes should only be reported by the lab.  Most likely the lab employs or has a contract with a pathologist who reads them.  The physician who obtains the specimen *does not *report these codes.


----------



## okiesawyers (Dec 23, 2008)

Lisa Curtis said:


> These codes should only be reported by the lab.  Most likely the lab employs or has a contract with a pathologist who reads them.  The physician who obtains the specimen *does not *report these codes.




I agree with Lisa.


----------



## Beany011178 (Jan 3, 2009)

That is not always the case.  We have a contract with the lab and this can be done this way.  We bill 88142 for insurance and private pay pts then the lab bills us.


----------

